# 3-D target review



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I shot them at Pro/Am events I went to last year. They had a limited number of targets available but seemed to shoot nice and pull easy. I think that by the end of the year, ALL targets will be the XT series on the Pro/Am side of things. 

We bought a bunch of the old style targets last year just to save up front. The XT's will be cheaper in the long run though I think.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I've shot them at IBO World's and a local club and they pull close to a rinehart. Definately alot softer than and older Mckenzie. I'd go with them over a rinehart personally.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*XT series*

Thanks guys, it helps to hear feedback from shooters and not just sales and such. Keep the feedback coming if you have had a chance to shoot them. Thanks again for any feedback


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Just bought a range at Hattiesburg. Check my thread that I'm getting ready to post showing my range.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I love the XT line. I have several targets that need new vitals and I plan to buy the XT vitals if I can.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

does the insert come out when you pull arrows like the older insert targets?


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*McKinze Targets*

I think they are too soft and hard to score because the foam has so much elasticity to it, that after arrow removal, you can see that you were outside of the line, but because it stretches so much, before arrow removal, it looks like your'e on the line. Arrow removal is a breeze with these targets though.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

Keep it coming! We have one XT target ordered for testing. It will be here this weekend hopefully. At our Tuesday night hunters league we will be sending close to 100 arrows into it in the one night, and will have the Wednesday night league do the same. This will hopefully give an answer to the durability. If anyone has had experience with this line, feel free to reply, any info helps.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I agree with the fact that are real soft and yet very easy to pull. You can certainly here the differnce when you hit the old target versus the new target. I makes a very obvious thud - you can definitely tell they are softer this way. My only concern would be as to how long they will hold up. Some of the targets I shot at the asa shoots seemed to be getting shot up a bit quicker than usual. Overall though, I think they are gonna be just fine for you guys.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Easy to pull. Much better than the old ones. But you better like smaller rings. Much tougher. Amazing how much those rings have shrunk.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing about with them being so soft how long they would last?


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

I would be interested in how long they last. The rineharts are proven to last extremely long but the new Xts may do the same. Time will tell !!


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

bump


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*XT Vital after 200 shots*









Well this is the XT vital after around 200 shots at 17 to 20 yard. I will be posting more as we continue to shoot it at leagues. So far the guys say it is easy to pull the arrows, but is really soft. I was surprised that not only the vital and midsection are made of the new softer foam, but the whole target is. Keep your remarks coming and I will keep updating my results. So far, it seems to be holding up alright, maybe slightly worse than a rinehart, but the price is beating the crap out of the rinehart.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

All things being equal, and they ain't, I like the Rineharts because they still look like an animal at the end of the day. Some of those McKenzies are coming apart and look like something other than an animal. Don't like the three piece target for that reason.
Shot some of the new McKenizes at Gainesville and thought they pulled ok.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Keep those pictures coming Balljoy.

A Rinehart Alert Deer, which is comparable to a McKenzie large, is about $375, and we have vitals that have gone 2000 shots, and will get another 500 -1000 before they *might* need replacement of a $75 vital. 

A McKenzie Large Natura Look would cost $260, and a Mid $120.

A McK HD Large would cost $300, and a Mid $150. 

I expect the XT Mids would cost more than the standard.

How many McKenzies would take over 2500 shots, and then cost $75 to look like new again? And Rinehart has IBO, ASA, and Universal Vitals too.

It's a no brainer.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Sniper1 said:


> Keep those pictures coming Balljoy.
> 
> A Rinehart Alert Deer, which is comparable to a McKenzie large, is about $375, and we have vitals that have gone 2000 shots, and will get another 500 -1000 before they *might* need replacement of a $75 vital.
> 
> ...


cost more?????NOPE the center core pops out . Nothing against Rheinhart...but none of the national big 3d assoc shoot their target.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> cost more?????NOPE the center core pops out . Nothing against Rheinhart...but none of the national big 3d assoc shoot their target.


Cost more to purchase the XT Mid, or a Animal with one.

And Rinehart sponsored ASA, I think, for years. There was some disagreement. ASA's loss.

I like mckenzie's, especially the Bedded Buck Sneak Deer, and the HD Deer. I also prefer the appearance of the Standing Bear, and the Billy and Bighorn are spectacular.
But Rinehart has great, long lasting animals, and the Caribou, Deer, Walking Black Bear, Moose, and both Elk, as well as others, are fantastic.

We have no regrets about getting 3 dozen of them, and neither do our shooters. IBO and ASA Qualifiers around here both use them, if the club can afford them. Unfortunately, lots of clubs are on a very tight budget, but the ones that can are all going to Rineharts. Some Clubs can barely afford McK mids, and have some busted ear, dried out heads and butts. We still have some like that too.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*XT Pics of 300 shots*

This is what it looks like after 300 shot from 17 to 20 yards.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*Pricing*

Hey guys, as far as pricing is concerned, Rinehart is more expensive for clubs.
Not stepping on toes here, but the club pricing for each with size of target matching dimensions as close as possible:

Rinehart Big Ten Buck = 468 vital = 75
XT McKenzie Large Alert = 297.06 vital = 47.35 mid section and vital combo = 145.89

Rinehart Antelope = 358 vital = 65
XT Antelope = 297.06 vital = 47.35 mid/vital combo = 143.60

Rinehart Large Black Bear = 536 vital= 120
XT Med. Black Bear =264.94 vital = 47.35 mid/vital combo= 140.81
*The XT Medium Black Bear and the Large Bl Bear Rinehart are basically the same height, but the XT is longer.

Rinehart Wolve = 380 vital = 68
XT Wolve = 272.47 vital = 34.14 mid/vital combo = 141.18

Now this is at club pricing again. Even with MSRP prices on the XT the Deer is 417.99, Antelope is 425.99, 379.99 for the Med. Black Bear, and the wolve is 390.99. On 2 of the targets the XT is still less expensive than the Rinehart at Club prices.

I know price isn't everything, but when a club is purchasing a lot of targets and vitals, it is nice to know that they can get some xtra targets and vitals for the money saved. That is why we are testing the new XT for the durability. It does not look like it is holding up as well, but the savings for cores and targets might actually make it more cost effective for the club in the future. They are not that much different for total shot count in a vital.

We have not made any decisions as of yet, but I will keep you all posted on this subject.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

With one vital on old style McK,s the price is equal. The Rineharts last longer. Even the small Rineharts, like a skunk and bobcat, have replacement vitals. So do the turkeys.

A Rinehart Walking Black bear and a McK med black Bear are not the same, by a long stretch.

After about 2000 shots into a Javelina or a coyote, with a new vital put in the whole target looks brand new. larger targets are the same.

I realize the pictured animal is being shot close in. That beats up anything fast. 

Our 3D shooter numbers went up 50% to 100% on our 3Dshoots since 2006. Our new membership is way up too. Buying 3 dozen Rieharts isn't the only reason, but it gets people to the shoots when they have a lot of choices on where to go, like they have here. Every month, more join and stay. 
The Rinehart menagerie has a lot to do with it. It has already averaged out, and we are going into a new season with great targets, vitals, and a dozen and a half extra vitals that we might need in the next 12 months.

The Rineharts have already paid for themselves in only 3 years, in comparison to continuing to only use McK's. Now, it's about 4 -1 each setup, as we use old mCk's with very good, shootable and scorable vitals.


----------



## balljoy (Mar 1, 2007)

*Good to Know*

Thats good to know. But first off, I did compare the dimension on the two bears, and they are as I stated before. Check the Rinehart website and the McKenzie website and compare for yourself. I am not promoting either over the other. I want to know what the best all around target will be for our club. Our club is about 50/50 with the old HD and regular McK targets and Rineharts, so we do know how they hold up. For the shooters that come through the course. A Rinehart vital lasts around 3 to 4 shoots(2 to 4 per side), which for us is only 6 months or so. We have been very happy with the Rineharts, the company is less than 30 miles from our club. They are just not as cost effective. We shoot at cub, youth, traditional(all are 25yds and down), bowhunter(max of 35yds), and elite stakes(max of 55yds), and within 2 to 4 shoots a Rinehart side is done as far as a clean looking, and good scoring 12 line. That seems to be about the same for this XT series. If it were just for my own personal target, I would drop the money for a longer lasting Rinehart, but for Tournament scoring, it doesn't matter, we will be changing out the vitals as soon as you can't score the 12 ring. This in point, the targets are close to the same so far. As far as the whole vital, I think rinehart will definately outlast the XT. Our club can spend 1/2 as much replacing cores for the XT line. We are still testing it, and are not sure what way we are going yet. 
We have a solid base of club members as well, average little over 250 members a year for about 15 years. Our shoots normally have seen 100 plus with summer shoots doubling the spring. I am not telling you this to provoke a response, but rather to let you know that we are a big club that needs to save money where we can. I will continue to update on the XT results. Thanks.


----------

